# How long to train for AD?



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'd like to do an AD with my bitch before she ages out, she will be 6 in October and I think they have to do it before they are 7. I was looking at the USA events today and saw a club run by an acquaintance is doing a show and AD in mid-July. Do you think that is too soon if I start training her now? She is healthy and lean. There's a lot of ADs so no biggy if we can't do this one but I'm wondering how seriously people train/condition for this? Seems like it's mostly roughing up the dog's pads?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Wait....to do a USA club AD I assume I have to USA register this dog and she is not tat'd, looks like they required it for every dog? I'm not tat'ing a 5 year old dog.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

No, a dog does not need to be USA registered to participate in a USA trial. It just needs to have a scorebook issued by USA or an organization that USA recognizes.

GSDs are required to be permanently identified via tattoo or chip. So if she's chipped, you're all set for that requirement. You'll just need to make sure the club will have a reader on hand or bring your own.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Lies, I found this link:

http://www.siriusdog.com/ausdauerprufung-ad.htm


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

thanks Lauri that's the chart I need


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

I just did a successful AD this weekend and I had trained for about 6 weeks. Biking one or two times a week and some treadmill work. The longest we ever biked before the AD was 6 miles.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I think you'll be fine for the AD, Liesje. Kenya is in very good shape. I biked Keeta 3 to 4 times a week for about two months to get her ready for the AD, and we had no problems at all. 

I alternated shorter rides (4-6 kms) were I pushed her for speed (never full speed, just made her trot a bit faster than what was a natural gait for her), and longer rides (10+ kms, about 6+miles) at an easy, comfortable trot to build endurance. 

Remember that for an AD, your dog has to be on the right side of the bicycle. That can be confusing for dogs that are always used to trot on the left. I alternated Keeta so that she would be comfortable trotting on either side.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks guys I was going to do AD with Hella this past fall but then I got sick (I even went and bought bike and everything)Now I am training once more in hopes for the fall as hella will be 6, 

Anyway 1 concern I have is when I was biking with Hella last summer I noticed she uses so much of her hind end for momentum that her back toenails were almost worn down to nothing.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Slightly off-topic question ...

Does it HAVE to be a bike? Can it be a motorized thing - like a scooter?

I don't think *I* could go 6 miles on a bike.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

I do not know about the states, but I had questioned the BK about roller blades and was told no it has to be a bike. 

Oh I also asked about me riding a horse and was told no.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't believe that any motorized vehicule is allowed. But you can get someone else to bike your dog for you in the AD.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

wow, we've had people do bikes, roller skates, no problem. Motorized? no. But in most cases in order to participate in a USA event you have to be a USA member. I was looking at a conformation show for a puppy, had to be a usa member so no go for me.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm a member of USA but neither of my dogs are registered. They are both AKC and UKC, and Nikon is also WDA (chip and tat certified). Nikon was in the USA Sieger Show but they said he could be in it under 12 mons unregistered.

All I want to do with Kenya is the AD and BH so I don't care if she's officially registered or whatever, but I can't tat her now and don't have a chip reader.

Biking won't be a problem for me except my bike is messed up at the moment so I guess we can't start training yet (it's raining all week anyway).


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Under USA rules the AD must be done only on a bike. 

I took about 7 weeks to condition, 3 times per week though we only biked once the week before the AD. Nike was conditioned before I was. We also never did more than 6-6.5 miles and even then I only did that a couple of times. Mon and Wed we did interval work for 3-4 miles and on Friday we worked our way up to the 6.5 miles at a steady gait.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangI don't think *I* could go 6 miles on a bike.



Ditto for me too, lol.
Wait... I thought the AD was 12 miles?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

20 km so aproximately 12.5 miles.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

He He at first I thought it was 1 way not round trip! Round trip is not so bad.


----------

